# First mow with my new Commercial Honda HRC



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK Guys,

Sold off both my other Honda HRN's for this HRC commercial and wanted to give my first use and comparison thoughts. I let the lawn get higher than normal to try on the first cut.

*Build Quality:*

The HRN's felt good. In comparison to the HRC though they now feel like toys. The HRC is clearly significantly more robust in every way.

*Engine Power:*

I went through a very thick part of my lawn that makes every mower take notice of the strain. I thought the HRN's with the newer larger engine would be better, but the HRC handled that part at least equal to the larger engines on the HRN.

*Engine:*

The commercial engine actually starts with an easier pull than the HRN's and has a lower engine tone overall making it seem quieter. I much prefer the HRC sound.

*Handling:*

The HRN is easier to turn due to its lighter weight, but the HRC mows better. What do I mean? The HRC seemed to float on my thick lawn a bit and would actually speed up and slow down consistently on the thick lawn. It almost struggled a bit to keep a constant speed. The HRC with its substantially heavier weight kept a constant speed and had no issues on the thick grass floating.

*Cut Quality:*

I think the HRC cut looks better and I'm assuming that's due to the extra weight so it doesn't float as much. Also, I think it has better suction and also is more efficient at bagging. I didn't need to empty the bag at all unlike the 2 times I need to usually do with the HRN. I know the HRC is a slightly larger bag, but not 2x larger. Also the HRC flap on the bag opens to allow easy dumping of the clippings unlike on the HRN. And the hook for the bag to mount to the mower is larger on the HRC which is nice. On the HRN's it's a more shallow plastic tab that always gets packed grass and the bag doesn't mount as secure. No such issue on the HRC.

*Final Thoughts*

Overall I am honestly surprised at how much more I like the HRC over the HRN. I didn't think as a homeowner I would appreciate the differences vs a commercial user, and I really do. My honest opinion is I would splurge the first time and simply go for the HRC, even as a homeowner. It is that much better overall. The HRN's really do feel like a toy in comparison. Oh, and the ball bearings on the HRC were noticed as the mower would routinely start to go down the slope on my driveway when parked - the HRC never did that.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Great review, @DFW_Zoysia ! Lawn looks great. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks great...cool report!


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I picked up a HRX 217 last year used and what a nice mower, I could see how any improvement over that would be great!
Now if honda only made a double wide version


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Great review, @DFW_Zoysia ! Lawn looks great. Thanks for posting this.


Thanks! Next mow will be the HRC vs the Kubota commercial mower.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Man. I love my greensmaster 1000, but there's a part of me that wants to sell it and pick up a commercial Honda rotary like this. The cut and mower look great.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> Man. I love my greensmaster 1000, but there's a part of me that wants to sell it and pick up a commercial Honda rotary like this. The cut and mower look great.


I went from Toro GM's back to rotary. With the right rotary it can still look great. Going from the GM's to the HRN's/HRX's was too much of a step down. With the HRC I still feel like I have a tank of a mower.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Man. I love my greensmaster 1000, but there's a part of me that wants to sell it and pick up a commercial Honda rotary like this. The cut and mower look great.
> ...


What made you go back to rotary?


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

How low does it go?


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

rvczoysia said:


> How low does it go?


.75" which I think Honda is the only one that goes that low


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > How low does it go?
> ...


correct - 0.75". My commercial Kubota mows that low also and when I do a comparison I am going to see how the Kubota cuts at that height. The Honda was flawless.

Interesting the HRN which went as low as 1" vs the HRC at 0.75" is definitely a noticeable height difference. The lawn looks much better at 0.75 vs the 1".


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been researching this mower more and more since this thread. I have 3k sq ft in the back that I have yet to tackle, my plan is to sod it but I really don't want to reel mow it. I'm liking the HRN more and more but still researching it and the HRC. No doubt it seems to be a powerhouse and a clean cut. I don't know that I need a 0.75" rotary cut, I would be more than happy with 1 inch or even 1.25 with a rotary. Tough call!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


I wanted to focus more on mowing and yard work than keeping the equipment adjusted right, obsessed with not hitting a pebble or stick to damage the blade or bed knife, and just working about the price of anything if it were to break.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Austinite said:


> I've been researching this mower more and more since this thread. I have 3k sq ft in the back that I have yet to tackle, my plan is to sod it but I really don't want to reel mow it. I'm liking the HRN more and more but still researching it and the HRC. No doubt it seems to be a powerhouse and a clean cut. I don't know that I need a 0.75" rotary cut, I would be more than happy with 1 inch or even 1.25 with a rotary. Tough call!


The HRC cuts at 0.75" and the next notch I believe is 1.25". If you've owned GM's, I think you NEED to go with the HRC as otherwise the HRN/HRX just feels too much like a toy in comparison. Plus, your expectation of performance will be higher which the HRC is more likely to meet.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Man! This is me! I spent my time the other day adjusting my CT reel mower, back lapping, and then checking cut with paper. The entire time dying in the heat and wondering if owning a reel is worth it anymore. I too get tired of dreading hitting a small piece of mulch because I know I will have to adjust yet again. I want to get back to enjoying the process of mowing. I think the HRC would do great with my new sod of Jamur Zoysia.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jdrop01 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > ag_fishing said:
> ...


If you're interested, let me hook you up with my guy and he will take care of you.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Do you have experience with the HRX? I know you've said the HRX would feel like a toy, probably because of the Nexite deck, but I'm wondering about power and cut quality.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

llO0DQLE said:


> Do you have experience with the HRX? I know you've said the HRX would feel like a toy, probably because of the Nexite deck, but I'm wondering about power and cut quality.


Yes. Had one for almost 20 years. Very nice mower. But for the price of the higher end HRX's I'd just get the HRC.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Yes. Had one for almost 20 years. Very nice mower. But for the price of the higher end HRX's I'd just get the HRC.


The cut quality is that much better? For me, it's a difference of $330 CAD to get the HRC, if I go with the pull cord HRX. The Canadian HRC is a 166cc engine vs 200cc for the HRX. I'm not well versed with these things but isn't that less power?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

For 1800 sq feet of your lawn the HRX will be absolutely fine.

I just have never been a fan of "fine" and always prefer overkill.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah I guess so. I just dont want the floating issues you mentioned in your post here. But you're comparing your HRC to HRN, not HRX. Wondering if the HRX has the same issue. I read a lot of reviews before and there seems to be a handful of people that had suction issues with the HRX, grass flopping etc etc.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

llO0DQLE said:


> Yeah I guess so. I just dont want the floating issues you mentioned in your post here. But you're comparing your HRC to HRN, not HRX. Wondering if the HRX has the same issue. I read a lot of reviews before and there seems to be a handful of people that had suction issues with the HRX, grass flopping etc etc.


Absolutely the HRX will have the same floating issue.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Ok thanks DFW. Looks like I have a decision to make. Dang it.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

llO0DQLE said:


> Ok thanks DFW. Looks like I have a decision to make. Dang it.


I don't want to over play the floating. If you have a normal, higher cut or less dense lawn it will be fine. My lawn is short and super think, so floating is an issue. May not be for you though.


----------



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

When you had the HRX, was that still with bermuda? If so, were you scalping at .75 and maintaining at 1.25, or scalping with a different tool and maintaining at .75?

Glancing at the HRC manual, looks like two lowest settings are .75 and 1.0. Wish the HRX had a 1.0 setting.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Any updates with the Kubota mower?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ag_fishing said:


> Any updates with the Kubota mower?


Will be trying it this weekend and will post a review then.


----------



## markymark423 (Jun 10, 2020)

Which model HRC is that?

My Honda mower is probably 7 or 8 years old, and this commercial one looks tempting.

Have to do some thinking ( and wife convincing) to see if I want to spend that much money though.

Im guessing the commercial would last many years only mowing my 10k lawn.

I too have a problem with wanting quality products the older i get.....just bought a new lesco 80lb a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

markymark423 said:


> Which model HRC is that?
> 
> My Honda mower is probably 7 or 8 years old, and this commercial one looks tempting.
> 
> ...


https://powerequipment.honda.com/lawn-mowers/models/hrc216hxa


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

rbvar said:


> When you had the HRX, was that still with bermuda? If so, were you scalping at .75 and maintaining at 1.25, or scalping with a different tool and maintaining at .75?
> 
> Glancing at the HRC manual, looks like two lowest settings are .75 and 1.0. Wish the HRX had a 1.0 setting.


The HRN was what I used on the Bermuda and Zeon. HRX was pre-those cultivars.

Honestly - I just cut and keep cutting at the lowest rung on the mower so I'm unable to scalp lower than raise HOC. But don't tell anyone - it'll be our secret.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I agree with all qualities of the HRC, great mower. I did however raise the rpm with the governor spring to increase suction and cut speed. Night and day difference. A Couple hundred more rpm gets rid of the lugging and into the power band.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the HRX217HYA. No complaints here...more than enough power. I looked at the HRC but didn't want to spend the extra $$$'s. I'm sure it is a very high quality mower.

I'm hoping that electric catches up in the next 5 years. I had an EGO before, but it did not have enough power.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> I have the HRX217HYA. No complaints here...more than enough power. I looked at the HRC but didn't want to spend the extra $$$'s. I'm sure it is a very high quality mower.
> 
> I'm hoping that electric catches up in the next 5 years. I had an EGO before, but it did not have enough power.


That is definitely a nice mower as I had an HRX for like 17 years or something like that. But after using Toro GM's, I like the feeling of my mower to be a 'tank' LOL.


----------

